# Removing seeds stuck to clothing tips?



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I got into a couple spots over the weekend in Iowa that left my clothing covered with little seeds that are a pain to get out. I am not sure what kind of a plant they come from but they are on a very thin stick that also stuck to my clothing (much smaller than a cocklebur). I spent some time on stand picking them off but was looking for a way to get them out a little easier than one at a time? I was going to leave them and hope they eventually fall off but they make my clothing stick together and make noise when moving and i dont want to get busted because of those little buggars. 

any help is appreciated!


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you see the thread about removing hair from meat? Well a blow torch, recommended there, also works in this scenario. Mapp gas is even better than propane. 

Make sure you are wearing the clothes that way they are stretched out a bit. Makes it more effective.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

itallushrt said:


> Did you see the thread about removing hair from meat? Well a blow torch, recommended there, also works in this scenario. Mapp gas is even better than propane.
> 
> Make sure you are wearing the clothes that way they are stretched out a bit. Makes it more effective.


That must sounded funnier in your head before you typed it.


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Literally just cleaned mine,and they were completly covered. Take a butter kniffe and hold and almost like shaperning the knife motion. Took me thirty minutes to do 2 sets of pants and my coat. Worked great


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

sorry just read your whole post,mine were cockel burs,good luck


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Butter knife


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Those things are terrible down here this year....thousands of them on everything. By your description...ours are different. Little velcro flat triangles. Maybe my method will help you.

Get your clothes wet and hit them against a tree. The water greatly reduces the velcro action. They will be flying everywhere! Then after they are dry...I use a good quality lint roller and they come right off.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, would have never thought to try a butter knife. I do have a pet hair remover block thing that is made of recycled bottles but feels like volcanic ash that I was going to try but that is pretty rough on gear. I will try the butter knife first. Thanks!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

The butter knife trick works great! Even better if you do it on a hard flat surface this is how i clean mine


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont know if they are these exactly, but this looks pretty close. Annoying little things!


----------



## Center Punch (Aug 18, 2003)

baby wipes work the best I have found. you are gonna need several because they fill up fast


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

This is cheap & it works Buzsoff.com


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

That burzoff thing looks the same as what I have for pet hair. It is slick on pet hair btw. 

Never would have tried baby wipes either- assuming they stick to the wipes better than the clothes? doesnt hurt to try I guess. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

These.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Those little things are annoying


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, get them all of the time, the. Burz off works great and doesn't damage, fleece, saddle cloth etc...I highly recommend getting one, check Ebay first...

Good luck,

Joe


----------



## Bow-bow (Dec 20, 2008)

try a fine tooth comb , do short sections at a time.


----------



## twin26 (Feb 5, 2011)

They are bad in Arkansas to this year. We call them beggars lice.


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Duct Tape, it works great for dog hair on your truck seats too.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Duct tape and I have heard but not tried it, rub them with a Swiffer pad and they stick to it more than the clothes. Maybe someone elemcan verify that one!!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

best just to stay out of the woods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!let me get them for you....hehehe


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

Binney59 said:


> I dont know if they are these exactly, but this looks pretty close. Annoying little things!
> 
> View attachment 1793485


Those things are evil, I got into a patch of them a couple weeks ago gathering firewood. They even stuck to my leg hair. I don't have any great tips for removing them, I just plucked them off my shirt, shorts, socks, and shoelaces. Took me about 20 minutes to remove all of them.


----------



## Counting Coup (May 20, 2010)

Binney59 said:


> I dont know if they are these exactly, but this looks pretty close. Annoying little things!
> 
> View attachment 1793485


Known as Houndstongue (Cynoglossum officinale) . Damn little things will destroy your clothing and all I do is spend the time picking them out, ONE by ONE. USFS actually sprays areas in the mountains for this crap but as long as there are cattle roaming, there will be this noxious weed. It doesn't seem to grab onto deer and elk as bad as cattle. Seen moo cows so covered in those things I felt bad.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Tag


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

A big ball of cotton rubbed over your clothes will take them right off.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

I found that dead down wind wipes take them right off..no effort just wipe your clothes and they stick right to the wipe..


----------



## ksdoubledrop (Jun 18, 2009)

Can't remember the name of the product but I thought it was too neat in the demonstration I got at the Iowa Deer Classic last year. It was a fold up velcro like pad that has a tough outer when folded to protect the velcro. It is amazing and when you get them off with a couple swipes you just rub the velcro together back on itself and the burrs fall to the ground. I had to get it as I get them all the time and wasted hours prior to this.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

ksdoubledrop said:


> Can't remember the name of the product but I thought it was too neat in the demonstration I got at the Iowa Deer Classic last year. It was a fold up velcro like pad that has a tough outer when folded to protect the velcro. It is amazing and when you get them off with a couple swipes you just rub the velcro together back on itself and the burrs fall to the ground. I had to get it as I get them all the time and wasted hours prior to this.


Hmmm. Let me know if you come up with the name, sounds good. I am going to start with some baby wipes, then go to the buzz off type thing I have. It's for dog hair and is good for that but looks like the same type of thing. If those don't work then a butter knife it is. Thanks and good luck avoiding these things!


----------

